# PS4 Pro - SSD Umbau



## DerDima (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo.

Ich spiele bereits seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, in meine PS4 Pro eine SSD Platte einzubauen.

Da die Preise für SSD´s stark gefallen sind, müsste ich nicht einmal auf meine 500GB Speicherplatz verzichten. Außerdem spricht die geringere Wärmeentwicklung einer SSD ebenfalls für einen Umbau.

Nun habe ich einige ungeklärte Fragen zu dem Thema:

- Könnt ihr den Umbau generell empfehlen? Sprich ist die Performance-Steigerung stark spürbar (ich spiele RDR2, Spidermen, GoW4, Ni No Kuni, Montser Hunter World). Speziell bei Monster Hunter World stören mich die ständigen Ladezeiten enorm)? Und lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Umbau vor dem Hintergrund, dass der Release der PS5 bevor steht?

- Bedeutet der Umbau der Festplatte einen exakten Klon? Kann ich mir das so vorstellen, dass wirklich alles, was vorher eingestellt und aufgezeigt war, genau so wieder angezeigt wird (Ordner-Strukturen, Hintergründe etc.)?

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung im Voraus.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (4. Dezember 2018)

Ein Umbau rein Technisch ist möglich und ja du "wirst" den Unterschied deutlich merken.
Die einzige Frage ist, ob die PS4 SSD´s unterstützt. Da solltest du dich mal informieren


----------



## NatokWa (4. Dezember 2018)

Ähm die PS4 unterstützt SSD's ja ... ABER der Nutzen föllt so gut wie garnicht auf .... das Ding hat nur SATA 2 als Interface weils intern über ne USB-Brücke läuft . Viele haben es getestet und die meisten waren enttäuscht . Es lädt SCHNELLER , aber nicht VIEL .....


----------



## DerDima (4. Dezember 2018)

Hey Leute.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber es wäre schön, wenn ihr auf ernstgemeinte Fragen nur antwortet, wenn ihr auch wirklich Ahnung von der Marterie habt.

Die PS4 Pro hat eine SATA 6 Gb/s-Schnittstelle. Weiterhin unterstützt sie natürlich auch SSD´s und der Umbau ist nicht nur möglich, sondern auch von  SONY beschriben.

Meine Fragen richten sich eher an User, die auch selbst den Umbau gemacht haben und Erfahrungswerte teilen können auf meine 2 gestellten Fragen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Dezember 2018)

DerDima schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber es wäre schön, wenn ihr auf ernstgemeinte Fragen nur antwortet, wenn ihr auch wirklich Ahnung von der Marterie habt.
> 
> ...



Such mal bei Youtube nach Vergleichen, ich glaube Digital Foundry haben verschieden Spiele getestet.
Die Allgemeine Empfehlung ist eher auf eine Hybrid Platte zu setzen, da die Speicherkosten geringer sind + wenn man meist die gleichen Spiele spielt, diese nahezu gleich schnell wie die SSD laden.
Persönliche Anmerkung --> 500GB wären mir zu wenig. RDR 2 hat ca. 100GB, GT Sport ca. 90GB usw.......da würden bei mir 500GB einfach nicht reichen.


----------



## manimani89 (4. Dezember 2018)

ja lohnt sich bei der pro. und so schnell kommt keine ps5


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Dezember 2018)

Je nach Game lohnt sich ein Wechsel durchaus. Es gibt einige Videos dazu im Netz, einfach mal schauen 

Klonen musst du die Festplatte nicht soweit ich weis aber ich habe beim HDD Wechsel immer alles frisch installiert. Ich glaube man kann die Daten auch irgendwie kopieren von HDD1 auf HDD2 aber da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. 

Grüße


----------



## the_move (4. Dezember 2018)

Mehr Speicher lohnt sich, aber SSDs lohnen sich (noch nicht). Dafür müssten sie nochmal um 50% ihrer aktuellen Kosten sinken. Ansonsten würde ich zu dieser greifen:

Seagate ST2000LX001 2 TB, Hybrid-Festplatte SATA 6 Gb'/'s, 2,5

Dafür ist auch kein Umbau nötig, sondern nur ein Festplattenwechsel.


----------



## the_move (4. Dezember 2018)

Up, doppelter Post.


----------



## Firefox83 (4. Dezember 2018)

also hier z.B. wurde die Pro mit einer SSD getestet. Dank Google in 2 Sekunden gefunden 

PS4 Pro mit SSD: Festplatte wechseln – lohnt sich das? - PC Magazin


Betreffend HDD / SSD Wechsel, du kannst die wichtigsten Dateien (Einstellungen, Speicherdateien etc) auf einem USB Stick oder auf einer externen Platte backupen und dann auf dem neuen System wiederherstellen.

Sichern und wiederherstellen | PlayStation(R)4 Benutzerhandbuch

ich habe mir zum Beispiel von den Einstellungen und Speicherdateien sicherheitshalber ein Backup auf USB Stick erstellt. Zur Not lade ich die Dateien wieder retour. Gamedateien musst du nicht zwingend Backupen, die kannst du ja wieder herunterladen. Beim Backupen kannst du anwählen, welche Dateien du sichern willst. Mit PSN Plus kannst du sogar deine Speicherdateien Online hochladen.

Edit: Mir ist schon zweimal das komplette PS4 System abgestürtzt und musste mit einem USB Stick von Null auf neu initialisieren, selbstverständlich waren danach alle Save-Game und Einstellungen verloren. Ich mache jetzt in gewissen Abständen Backups

Gruss!


----------



## hks1981 (4. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe eine 1TB SSD in meiner Ps4 Pro aber Hand aufs Herz ich merke da wenig Geschwindigkeitsgewinn! Aber ich zähle jetzt nicht die Sekunden. Habe mir aber einfach mehr erwartet irgendwie .


----------



## Doitschland (6. Dezember 2018)

Dieses Thema beschäftigt mich in letzter Zeit ebenfalls und ich bin noch am überlegen, da ich die Konsole auch immer mehr benutze. Es müsste bei mir aber schon mindestens eine 1TB SSD sein, weniger als die Standard HDD wäre blöd (PS4 Pro). 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bringt eine SSD im gegensatz zur Standard Platte generell schnellere Ladezeiten, bei der PS4 non Pro weniger, da Sata 2, bei der Pro mehr, weil Sata 3. Für die Pro macht es daher grundlegend Sinn, eine SSD zu verbauen, wenn die 6 gb/s denn voll genutzt weden (scheint so). Es kommt aber wohl mehr auf das Spiel an. Vor allem Open World Titel mit langen Ladezeiten haben was davon. Auf der anderen Seite profitieren Spiele, welche von vornherein recht kurzen Ladezeiten haben, eher wenig davon.
Also könnte man sich für einen Wechsel anhand des/der Genres, die man spielt, entscheiden.
Und teuer sind SSDs ja schon lange nicht mehr, also würde ich schätzen: ja, es lohnt sich, wenn man das Budget zur verfügung hat. Außerdem ist das Wechseln und Einrichten der neuen Platte Kinderleicht, Tutorials gibt es zuhauf.


----------



## the_move (6. Dezember 2018)

SSDs nicht mehr teuer? Für den Preis einer 1 TB SSD krieg ich immer noch 4-6TB HDD. Wenn wir bei einem Verhältnis von 1:2 sind kann man das Wort "günstig" evtl. nochmal in Erwägung ziehen. Und 1 TB ist mittlerweile nen Witz. Mir reicht meine 2,5" 2TB SSHD schon nicht mehr in punkto Größe.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine SSD bestellt und baue diese in den nächsten Tagen in die Pro


----------



## Doitschland (6. Dezember 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> SSDs nicht mehr teuer? Für den Preis einer 1 TB SSD krieg ich immer noch 4-6TB HDD. Wenn wir bei einem Verhältnis von 1:2 sind kann man das Wort "günstig" evtl. nochmal in Erwägung ziehen. Und 1 TB ist mittlerweile nen Witz. Mir reicht meine 2,5" 2TB SSHD schon nicht mehr in punkto Größe.



Natürlich kriegt man bei HDDs immer mehr Speicher fürs Geld als bei SSDs, aber darum gehts hier ja nicht 



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine SSD bestellt und baue diese in den nächsten Tagen in die Pro



Mich würde das Ergebnis und deine Einschätzung interessieren.


----------



## the_move (6. Dezember 2018)

Doitschland schrieb:


> Natürlich kriegt man bei HDDs immer Speicher fürs Geld als bei SSDs, aber darum gehts hier ja nicht


Bessere Geschwindigkeiten bekomme ich auch mit ner SSHD, allerdings nicht konstant, da dies ja vom Algorithmus abhängt. Daher versagen dabei ja auch die ganzen "Mess-Werkzeuge". Gleichzeitig habe ich dazu noch mehr Speicher...und nen günstigeren Preis. 

Da mir die 2TB der Firecuda aber nicht mehr reichen nutze ich ne Barracuda Pro HDD. Die schafft immerhin Lesegeschwindigkeiten von bis 250 MB/s und die Zugriffszeiten sind dank 256MB Cache (Intel Optane) auch recht ordentlich. Meiner Ansicht nach sind Geschwindigkeit - Kapazität - Preis eine Trinität, in der alle drei Faktoren gleich wiegen.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Dezember 2018)

Doitschland schrieb:


> Mich würde das Ergebnis und deine Einschätzung interessieren.



Kann ich dann gerne hier posten. Komme von einer WD Black mit 7.200 Undrehungen welche schon deutlich schneller arbeitet als die Stock HDD der Pro.


----------



## hks1981 (7. Dezember 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Kann ich dann gerne hier posten. Komme von einer WD Black mit 7.200 Undrehungen welche schon deutlich schneller arbeitet als die Stock HDD der Pro.



Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Wie gesagt, ich merke es kaum bis gar nicht, trotz Sata III.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Dezember 2018)

SSD ist verbaut und alle wichtigen Spiele sind installiert. Insgesamt ist der Unterschied zu meiner WD Black schon spürbar aber nicht extrem. Im Vergleich zur Stock HDD aber sicher eine deutliche Verbesserung. Eine Hybrid HDD erscheint mir wer auf Kapazität geht am sinnvollsten. Mir reichen jedoch schmale 500GB völlig aus wodurch das Upgrade keine 60€ gekostet hat. Bin zufrieden und kann nun endlich alle meine Geräte mit SSD‘s betreiben ^^

Grüße


----------



## Viking30k (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe eine SSD zum testen mal nur per usb an die pro angeschlossen selbst da merke ich einen großen Unterschied zur stock HDD


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich muss meinen Post nochmals korrigieren. Seitdem ich die SSD verbaut habe lädt RDR2 bedeutend schneller als noch mit der WD Black. 
Werde die Tage noch andere Games testen.


----------

